
Uniscoot Hovercycles (electric unicycle) - Sephr
https://uniscoot.com
======
levlaz
> You must follow all applicable local laws.

I love how the video shows someone riding this thing on the sidewalks in SF,
when this is not following applicable local laws.

~~~
Sephr
Its allowed on some SF sidewalks (e.g. near the Embarcadero) at slow speeds
and all sidewalks if you are under a certain age.

It can be operated as slowly and safely as a wheelchair and the SF cops won't
give you any trouble if you go slowly. I am not a lawyer and this is not legal
advice.

I am currently working to petition classification of this new class of
personal transporter for sidewalk use.

~~~
levlaz
> if you are under a certain age.

The age is 13, and the person in the video was not.

> Its allowed on some SF sidewalks (e.g. near the Embarcadero)

There are shots of civic center, and market street.

> It's can be operated as slowly and safely as a wheelchair and the SF cops
> won't give you any trouble if you go slowly.

It can also go 12MPH? I am less worried about the rider going slower than the
pedestrians that are endangered by the rider.

~~~
Sephr
> It can also go 12MPH?

So can many motorized wheelchairs which are much larger and arguably more
dangerous.

On Market street I often see people going over 10mph on large motorized
wheelchairs with heavy speakers, which is an obvious safety hazard.

Safety has a lot to do with the speed at which you use your transportation
devices and the amount mass in motion.

~~~
gatherhunterer
He/she seems focused on following the law and you seem focused on skirting the
law. I don’t think “people in wheelchairs can do it so why can’t I?” is a good
look.

